# cat 5



## pmtm2 (Oct 13, 2008)

how much cat 5 can you run before you start to get resistance from the cable its self


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

None.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> None.


----------



## pmtm2 (Oct 13, 2008)

just want an answer need to run one about 50 or 60 feet to hard wire xbox sick of wireless adapter.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

pmtm2 said:


> how much cat 5 can you run before you start to get resistance from the cable its self


They are being fecitious.

Of course all lengths will have "some" resistance; that's the nature of the beast.

More to your answer though; what are you using it for and how long of a run are you talking about.

For ethernet or IR or phone usage, you can run several hundred feet without degrigation in terms of quality/noise to signal ratio.

*Official specs are as follows:*

(100Base-t IEEE 802.3u)
100Base-T4 Category3 or 4 = 100Metres (4 pair)
100Base-TX Category5 = 100Metres (2 pair)
100Base-FX Multimode fibre = 2Km , single mode 10Km
(100VG IEEE 802.12)
Category 3 , 4 or 5 (4 pair) = 100Metres
Multimode fibre = 2Km

You also have Category 5 Levels 5 ,6 & 7 which surpass Category5
There is also Cat5e

While these newer categories may now enhance the lenght they go some way in helping the signal - meaning you can move data faster over the same distance.

Of course in the 'real world' getting these distances can be a hit & miss affair , especially if you are cabling in an industrial zone. (Although there shouldn't that much interferance in your own home!)


----------



## pmtm2 (Oct 13, 2008)

and thanks for the none comment i thought this forum was for people who need help but apparently it is for smart a**es.


----------



## pmtm2 (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks yoda for your help router to xbox 360


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

pmtm2 said:


> and thanks for the none comment i thought this forum was for people who need help but apparently it is for smart a**es.


Wasn't being one.
That's technically the only right answer.

For your xbox, you're good to about 100 meters.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> They are being fecitious.


I'll bet you meant _facetious_.


----------



## pmtm2 (Oct 13, 2008)

100 meters sounds good way more then i prob. need thanks


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

100 m = 328.083 feet for those not use to metric


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

If he's being a smart***, then it's fecalious.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Jim Parker said:


> If he's being a smart***, then it's fecalious.


I'll bet you meant _fecalicious_.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

That depends upon your tastes. :eek2:


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

:rolling::rolling::rolling::rolling:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

pmtm2 said:


> and thanks for the none comment i thought this forum was for people who need help but apparently it is for smart a**es.


I think once you've been around here long enough you get the idea who will be helpful and who is an asshat. From the looks of this thread though, you did get a pretty comprehensive answer. If you need any help on a play by play, don't hesitate to PM me and I'll walk you through installing and perhaps getting all the components needed depending on your needs.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Jim Parker said:


> That depends upon your tastes.


Now you're confusing my being facetious with your being felatious.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

pmtm2 said:


> and thanks for the none comment i thought this forum was for people who need help but apparently it is for smart a**es.


There is alot of people here that are willing to help. If you feel that people are not being respectful or rude. You can always click on the "report post" button to the left.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

houskamp said:


> 100 m = 328.083 feet for those not use to metric


I have about a 300 ft run of Cat5 DB going from my house to my office and I have no problems here.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

deltafowler said:


> Now you're confusing my being facetious with your being felatious.


I hope we don't come to blows over this! :lol:

Oh well, we amuse ourselves if nothing else.  That puts me in a state of felicity. (To save people from having to look it up: the state of being happy)


----------



## tenholde (Aug 17, 2007)

pmtm2 said:


> and thanks for the none comment i thought this forum was for people who need help but apparently it is for smart a**es.


If you read your question and think about it, the question was the problem, not the 'smart-a' answer. How could anyone answer your question any other way without you specifying what you were doing with the cat5?

Chill out!

tenholde


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

tenholde said:


> If you read your question and think about it, the question was the problem, not the 'smart-a' answer. How could anyone answer your question any other way without you specifying what you were doing with the cat5?
> 
> Chill out!
> 
> tenholde


Then asking for clarification would have been the appropriate response, not "none."


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

tenholde said:


> If you read your question and think about it, the question was the problem, not the 'smart-a' answer. How could anyone answer your question any other way without you specifying what you were doing with the cat5?
> 
> Chill out!
> 
> tenholde


There was several responses after the one word response that was very helpful to the OP and not just a one word answer.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Then asking for clarification would have been the appropriate response, not "none."


Actually, as explained previously, "None" was a technically correct answer to the question as presented.
OBVIOUSLY, I expected a response that would lead to further clarification as to his intended use. Although it was quite reasonable to assume that it would be for 10/100 networking, there was no way to know for sure.
I mean, if he knew how do HDMI over Ethernet, then he probably wouldn't have been asking the question to begin with, would he?

Like the man said, "chill".

He got his answer and we all had a little fun, and maybe even learned something.
Certainly the OP learned the dangers of asking a poorly constructed question.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

*sigh*


----------



## Simmerman (Apr 10, 2008)

ELE

Everbody love everybody!


----------

